# Free to air



## mrsg09 (23 Jul 2011)

Hi all, 
Apologies if this has been asked before.
I am trying to reduce our monthly expenses and I wanted to enquire about free to air. We currently have the cheapest UPC bundle basic tv, home phone and broadband around 70 a month

Just wanted some feedback as to what the FTA is like. Thanks a million


----------



## RMCF (24 Jul 2011)

I take it if asking about FTA TV then you are going to ditch the internet?

Anyway, FTA is grand for me but it will of course depend on your requirements and those of other household members. Do you need films? Sport? 

With FTA your channel choice will be limited, but of course after the initial outlay for a receiver/dish, its free.

Check out the channels available free to air off Freesat here:
http://www.freesat.co.uk/what-you-get/our-channels

And a rooftop aerial should be able to get you Saorview, so that will cover the Irish channels.

Of course, if you still need internet, then you have to pay for it. Unless of course you use it lightly and could maybe go to your local library rather than paying for it yourself.


----------



## SemperFi (24 Jul 2011)

IMO Best fta solution is a foxsat humax hdr, you need 2 cables from a satellite dish. Will not get irish tv using this method (will need an aerial for those), some guys charge about 90 to install dish and 2 feeds. The hdr is about 224 stg

UPC fire analog tv down that coax cable so even if you cancel all the stuff except BB you will still get 16 channels or so analog out of all tv points in the house.


----------



## Jazz01 (24 Jul 2011)

Hi,

Using FTA for the last 2yrs... Picked up full set in Lidl/Aldi special (not the camping one).... All UK channels & a few movie channels & a LOT of rubbish channels... Installed myself, just a little patience & you get there... I think B&Q do the full set aswell (settop receiver, LNB,dish, brackets, wiring) for around €60 or so... otherwise a good electrical shop. If you are installing yourself, get yourself a sat finder... just plugs into the LNB at the end of the dish & high pitch frequency when you pick up a sat, gets the searching for the satellites a LOT easier - might be included in the pack.

I should have some details on installing, if you want me to send them on, let me know. 

I have indoor aerial for Irish channels...


----------



## RMCF (24 Jul 2011)

The ones in the likes of Homebase tend not to be a recorder, which is very handy these days, unless you are looking to get the real cheapest option possible.

As for the Humax HDR, great box, but still relatively expensive to buy new. I bought a mint condition one 2nd hand for £130. Bargain.


----------



## Guest125 (4 Aug 2011)

In Ireland we have 3 systems available to us. 1)Saorview,basically our native channels in digital form which has a proper sky type epg and if used in conjunction with a decent box can be paused/rewound series linked etc. A standard aerial is used to receive these channels. 2)Free to air,all the UK "free" channels,doesn't come with epg just now and next also needs a dish to receive these channels. 3)Freesat,all the UK channels with a proper sky type epg. You'll need a Humax pvr(exensive but top quality) and a dish. This site is very good with plenty of impartial advice and very good videos, http://www.tvtrade.ie/


----------



## MarySmyth (19 Aug 2011)

*Free tv*

Can anyone clarify re. this as we are thinking of getting rid of UPC and getting separate bb. 

Is there companies who install and what is typical rate? 

Many thanks


----------



## wishbone (19 Aug 2011)

Why don't you keep upc broadband?  It's probably the cheapest per month.  Forget about their TV and maybe their Phone options.  Then you can get rid of your phone line if you have one.  I use Free To Air for the last two years, no probs and an aerial for the Irish Digital channels.


----------



## MarySmyth (19 Aug 2011)

Thanks for advice- thinking of doing just BB with them now - any advice how to get the free to air...


----------



## wishbone (19 Aug 2011)

As Jazz01...



Jazz01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Using FTA for the last 2yrs... Picked up full set in Lidl/Aldi special (not the camping one).... All UK channels & a few movie channels & a LOT of rubbish channels... Installed myself, just a little patience & you get there... I think B&Q do the full set aswell (settop receiver, LNB,dish, brackets, wiring) for around €60 or so... otherwise a good electrical shop. If you are installing yourself, get yourself a sat finder... just plugs into the LNB at the end of the dish & high pitch frequency when you pick up a sat, gets the searching for the satellites a LOT easier - might be included in the pack.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eithneangela (19 Aug 2011)

I'm using Freesat (old SKY box and dish) and have just noticed that the True Movie Channels are not accessible any more. Any ideas as to why? Tx. in anticipation.


----------



## bullworth (19 Aug 2011)

RMCF said:


> I take it if asking about FTA TV then you are going to ditch the internet?



If you do not have UPC then theres many wireless options for internet which are reasonably priced.
I kept my UPC Broadband but cancelled the TV package . A Freesat box and dish on my roof gives me enough channels to be entertained. RTE can be watched for free with Saorview too.


----------



## SparkRite (19 Aug 2011)

bullworth said:


> RTE can be watched for free with Saorview too.



Hardly free when they are taking €160 a year from us.............


----------



## NOAH (19 Aug 2011)

but with sky you pay 25per month = 12 x 25 = 300 plus the licence fee of 160 = 460 for fta channels = ouch. dont know upc rate.  The best option is a combi box ie get saorview and fta and when you add an external hard drive you get a pvr the lot for about 180 euro

and you get proper widescreen and great sound and 10 radio stations and  24rte news now, rte one plus 1 and rte jr  and the REAL ICING ON THE CAKE sport in HD = bliss.  

And TG4 will be in HD for next year ie gaa beo, sky eat your heart out.  No wonder they are giving espn for free.

noah


----------



## pudds (19 Aug 2011)

*Excellent Combo Set Top Box - Irish DTT & Satellite. €119*

Have one myself and at €119 its excellent value and quite compact in size.

http://www.satellite.ie/acatalog/Fr...rial_Digital_Ferguson_HD_Ariva_Combo_Box.html

Technical thread running over on boards about this Ferguson Arivia 120 STB for some time now.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056284276&page=102


----------



## bullworth (20 Aug 2011)

SparkRite said:


> Hardly free when they are taking €160 a year from us.............



Yep thats an absolute disgrace and what do we get in return . Eastenders and 70% of shows that can be watched on Free to Air anyway and exorbitant salaries for mediocre talent who wouldn't get a job on television in any other country. I'm only happy with my license fee going to pay for Teilifís na Gaeilge. Now thats a properly run channel at extremely low cost for what you get. But Still Saorviews free in the sense that so long as you have a television you may as well get it as you paid for it unless you want the stress of doing a wizard of Oz every time theres a knock on your door.


----------



## SparkRite (20 Aug 2011)

bullworth said:


> yep thats an absolute disgrace and what do we get in return . Eastenders and 70% of shows that can be watched on free to air anyway and exorbitant salaries for mediocre talent who wouldn't get a job on television in any other country. I'm only happy with my license fee going to pay for teilifís na gaeilge. Now thats a properly run channel at extremely low cost for what you get. But still saorviews free in the sense that so long as you have a television you may as well get it as you paid for it unless you want the stress of doing a wizard of oz every time theres a knock on your door.



very good.....:d


----------



## lionstour (20 Aug 2011)

free to air dish and reciever set selling in homebass for 32euros.  seen it today. decent size dish and what looks like a good reciever.


----------

